# FABRIC ON WIRES



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

IVE SEEN WIRES WITH GUCCI AND L.V ON THEM ANYONE HAVE THAT ON THERES AND HOW WOULD U CLEAN THEM WHEN THEY GET DIRTY


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

maybe you would have to have the material scotch gaurded before hand, to keep it from getting dirty.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

That's some show car stuff. Even scotchgaurd isn't going to keep the brake dust from discoloring the material. I'd guess you just spot clean them until they can't get clean and then replace the material.


----------



## NellyNell (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jan 5 2008, 09:34 PM~9617454
> *That's some show car stuff.  Even scotchgaurd isn't going to keep the brake dust from discoloring the material.  I'd guess you just spot clean them until they can't get clean and then replace the material.
> *


I agree with homie!! You dont put material on rims of a cruzer....


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NellyNell_@Feb 6 2008, 07:29 PM~9881771
> *I agree with homie!! You dont put material on rims of a cruzer....
> *


YOU CAN ALWAYS GET BRAKE DUST COVERS THEY MAKE THEM IN ALL SIZES....


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 6 2008, 09:57 PM~9882186
> *YOU CAN ALWAYS GET BRAKE DUST COVERS THEY MAKE THEM IN ALL SIZES....
> *


Yeah but ANY brake dust or dirt on some designer fabric is going to look like crap. That kind of stuff is for non-driving trailor cars.


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

drive to the show, put them on when you get there. when you leave take them off and put daily rims on. problem solved.


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

x2. buy another pair . thats wat i did


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

ive seen those, its not fabric over the rims, its the design painted over the wheel, its paint not fabric. its just like having powder coated rims, just with the logos


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Feb 21 2008, 12:01 PM~9995349
> *ive seen those, its not fabric over the rims, its the design painted over the wheel, its paint not fabric. its just like having powder coated rims, just with the logos
> *


you may have seen some with paint..but this dont look like paint to me..


----------



## I R Roger Clemens (Feb 21, 2008)

shit looks boosie


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I R Roger Clemens_@Feb 21 2008, 12:55 PM~9995786
> *shit looks boosie
> *


wtf is boosie


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

i dunno but i thinks its bad


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

maybe its British :dunno:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Feb 21 2008, 10:21 PM~10000110
> *wtf is boosie
> *




Courtesy Of UrbanDictionary.com:



1. *Boosie * 

A description of someone who is not cool to be around;annoying

_"Yall wanna go to this party?"
"No"
"Yall bein' boosie!"_


2. *Boosie* 

Kind of like boo but stronger...perfect boyfriend

_hello you're my boosie_


3. Bourgy 

(adj.) A description of someone who falsely represents themself as upper class despite a modest upbringing, as it applies to attitude, style, and language.

_Dr. Ruffin acted so bourgy when she got her medical degree even though that sistah came from the ghettos of Hotlanta, y'all._




:dunno:





:roflmao:


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: where did u find that?


----------

